# Having trouble having the kernel recognize SCSI [Solved]

## mdevens

Hello,

I'm installing Gentoo on a 'Dell PowerEdge 2650 Server'.  I have gone through all the normal setup stuff, but for some reason it's not reading my SCSI drive.  After the reboot just after installing everything, it Kernel panics and says that it cannot open root device "sda3".

I am pretty sure it is a SCSI because of http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/pedge/en/2650_specs.pdf.  I must be missing something in my kernel, but I'm not sure what.

Thank for any help,

DavidLast edited by mdevens on Tue Aug 01, 2006 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

1. Check your kernel config.

The driver for the SCSI adapter must be included in the kernel.

2. Check the HDD setup with fdisk -l (from install cd).

3. Check the file: /boot/grub/menu.lst

----------

## mdevens

Okay, my kernel config has the following:

Drvice Drivers->SCSI device support

     <*> RAID Transport Class

       --- SCSI device support

       [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

       ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)  

       <*>   SCSI disk support     

       <*>   SCSI tape support     

       < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support     

       <*>   SCSI CDROM support            

       [ ]     Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) 

       <*>   SCSI generic support               

       <*>   SCSI media changer support        

       ---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

       [*]   Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device           

       [ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)      

       [ ]   SCSI logging facility                      

Drvice Drivers->SCSI device support->SCSI Transport Attributes

       <*> Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes

       < > FiberChannel Transport Attributes

       < > iSCSI Transport Attributes

       < > SAS Transport Attributes  

Drvice Drivers->SCSI device support->SCSI low-level drivers  --->    

       < > iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP

       < > 3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support         

       < > 3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support               

       < > ACARD SCSI support                               

       < > Adaptec AACRAID support                    

       < > Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver)    

       < > Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver)       

       < > Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support          

       < > Adaptec I2O RAID support                     

       < > AdvanSys SCSI support                         

       [ ] LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers        

       < > LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver                        

       < > LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module              

       <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support                            

       <*>   AHCI SATA support                                    

       <*>   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support      

       <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support                                  

       < >   Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)          

       <*>   NVIDIA SATA support                                                  

       <*>   Pacific Digital ADMA support                                     

       <*>   Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                         

       <*>   Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                            

       <*>   Promise SATA SX4 support                              

       <*>   Silicon Image SATA support                             

       <*>   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support             

       <*>   SiS 964/180 SATA support 

       <*>   ULi Electronics SATA support                       

       <*>   VIA SATA support                                          

       <*>   VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support      

       < > BusLogic SCSI support                                             

       < > DMX3191D SCSI support                                             

       < > EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support    

       < > Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support                                 

       < > Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support    

       < > IBM ServeRAID support                                                 

       < > Initio 9100U(W) support                                               

       < > Initio INI-A100U2W support                                

       < > IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives)                 

       < > IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives)            

       < > SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support              

       < > IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support           

       < > Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support        

       < > QLogic QLA2XXX Fibre Channel Support            

       < > Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel Support           

       < > Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (EXPERIMENTAL)     

       < > Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support                      

       < > Workbit NinjaSCSI-32Bi/UDE support                                     

       < > SCSI debugging host simulator  

fdisk -l gives:

Disk /dev/sda: 293.5 GB, 293597741056 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 35694 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         140     1020127+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             141       35694   285587505   83  Linux

and the grub conf file gives:

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 30

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up  :Smile: 

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17a root=/dev/sda3

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Which SCSI or SATA controller is included in the server?

You can check that with 

```
lspci -v 
```

 on console.

----------

## mdevens

Hello,

Thank you for all your help... This is the output of lspci -v...

00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset) (rev 33)

        Flags: fast devsel

00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset)

        Flags: fast devsel

00:00.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset)

        Flags: fast devsel

00:04.0 Class ff00: Dell Embedded Remote Access or ERA/O

        Subsystem: Dell Embedded Remote Access or ERA/O

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at feb80000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at ecf8 [size=8]

        I/O ports at ece8 [size=8]

        Expansion ROM at fe000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

00:04.1 Class ff00: Dell Remote Access Card III

        Subsystem: Dell Remote Access Card III

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16

        Memory at fe102000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at ec80 [size=64]

        Memory at feb00000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

00:04.2 Class ff00: Dell Embedded Remote Access: BMC/SMIC device

        Subsystem: Dell Embedded Remote Access: BMC/SMIC device

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 7

        I/O ports at ecf4 [size=4]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0121

        Flags: bus master, VGA palette snoop, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32

        Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Memory at fe101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at c0000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CSB5 South Bridge (rev 93)

        Subsystem: Broadcom CSB5 South Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

00:0f.1 IDE interface: Broadcom CSB5 IDE Controller (rev 93) (prog-if 82 [Master PriP])

        Subsystem: Broadcom CSB5 IDE Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at <ignored>

        I/O ports at 08b0 [size=16]

00:0f.2 USB Controller: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Broadcom OSB4/CSB5 OHCI USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at fe100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:0f.3 ISA bridge: Broadcom CSB5 LPC bridge

        Subsystem: Broadcom Unknown device 0230

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:10.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

        Capabilities: [60] PCI-X non-bridge device

00:10.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

        Capabilities: [60] PCI-X non-bridge device

00:11.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

        Capabilities: [60] PCI-X non-bridge device

00:11.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CIOB-X2 PCI-X I/O Bridge (rev 05)

        Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

        Capabilities: [60] PCI-X non-bridge device

03:06.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5703X Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0121

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        Memory at fcf10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] PCI-X non-bridge device

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

03:08.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5703X Gigabit Ethernet (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0121

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

        Memory at fcf00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] PCI-X non-bridge device

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable-

04:08.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80303 I/O Processor PCI-to-PCI Bridge (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 32

        Bus: primary=04, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

04:08.1 RAID bus controller: Dell PowerEdge Expandable RAID Controller 3/Di (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0121

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at fcd00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

not sure which is the SCSI or SATA... is it the RAID Controller?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

The last entry is the SCSI Raid controller (and not a SATA controller).

Just search for an matching driver in the kernel (if there exists one...).

----------

## mdevens

Thank you, I found a RAID driver that worked...

Now, for all the emerging...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yukimura

Hi!

I have a problem with aic7xxx driver. When I want to install Gentoo on an old IBM server with adaptec aic7xxx raid controler, I can't find any /dev/sd* or any hdd at all. The errors come with booting cd already, so it seems to me that Gentoo has a bit of a problem with raid controllers.

Anyway does anyone has any solution to this?

Kind regards

Luka

----------

